# [Tabellen] Rahmen nur bei bestimmter Zeile



## BlackLordOfDragons (15. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich habe das Problem, das ich eine Tabelle habe, und will das eine bestimmte Zeile einen Rahmen unten hat. Mit CSS kann ich anscheinend keine Rahmen in tr-tags machen. Wie kann ich einen Rahmen im 1. tr-tag machen (er soll nur unten sein (um die ganze Tabelle ist auch ein Rahmen, in der CSS-Klasse thread definiert))?


```
<table class="thread" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0">
	<tr>
		<td>
		</td>
		<td>Thema
		</td>
		<td>Antworten
		</td>
		<td>Autor
		</td>
		<td>Views
		</td>
		<td>Letzer Beitrag
		</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>VI</td>
		<td>Test1</td>
		<td>1</td>
		<td>Admin	</td>
		<td>1</td>
		<td>TestUser</td>
	</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Gottox (15. Februar 2004)

Nen direkten weg kenn ich nicht, aber ich würde das so lösen:


```
<table class="thread" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0">
    <tr>
        <td style="border:1px solid black;border-right-width:0">
        </td>
        <td style="border:1px solid black;border-right-width:0;border-left-width:0;">Thema
        </td>
        <td style="border:1px solid black;border-right-width:0;border-left-width:0;">Antworten
        </td>
        <td style="border:1px solid black;border-right-width:0;border-left-width:0;">Autor
        </td>
        <td style="border:1px solid black;border-right-width:0;border-left-width:0;">Views
        </td>
        <td style="border:1px solid black;border-left-width:0;">Letzer Beitrag
        </td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td>VI</td>
        <td>Test1</td>
        <td>1</td>
        <td>Admin    </td>
        <td>1</td>
        <td>TestUser</td>
    </tr>
</table>
```
Wie immer gibts keine Garantie, dass der Code funktioniert


----------



## BlackLordOfDragons (17. Februar 2004)

Danke für deine hilfe, hat mit border-bottom: beklappt


----------

